# 2009 Famous Person?



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

I think Jon and Kate plus 8 have been in the news alot lately. You could do Madonna with some black dolls attached to you. This might be wrong but how about a zombie Farah Faucett.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

try and get a Michael Jackson costume together


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Zombie George Washington?

You could do a rolling-over-in-his-grave impression for laughs!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Katy Perry is big right now. For guys, a Bruno costume would be great.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Halloween Princess said:


> Katy Perry is big right now. For guys, a Bruno costume would be great.


BRUNO!!! hahaha! good idea.


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

I thought Borat was worse, especially in the man-kini


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

How about this "Famous 2009 Person"?


Video of Nadya Suleman Octomom Giving Birth | Dork Humor


A Pair of humongous red lips, a pillow on your stomach carrying eight baby dolls- OCTOMOM!


----------



## victoria1313 (Jan 29, 2009)

hard to say without knowing what u look like?


----------



## Halloween Fan (Jul 12, 2009)

I wonder how many people will be as Bruno this year.

That would also be a SCARY costume.


----------



## OMGDan (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah i'm willing to put my money on Michael Jackson being one of the biggest ones this year. Especially with the high-school - college age guys looking for the shock factor.

I think there'll be a few Bruno's but as much as i thought that movie was hilarious i don't think it might have the staying power to reach Halloween, unless the DVD get's released in fall.


----------



## psox16 (Jun 6, 2009)

definitely mj, although billy mays would be an easy one to do. i'd bet there will be some familiar political faces. obama and sarah palin. even tho the election was last year, i would expect to see them this year.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

How about Susan boyle from britians got talent?


----------



## halloweencreature (Aug 6, 2008)

I thinks wolfman's octomom idea is awesome!!!! You could even post a sign on the back saying something like please donate at my website: (whatever she used for donations). Good luck!



Wolfman said:


> How about this "Famous 2009 Person"?
> 
> 
> Video of Nadya Suleman Octomom Giving Birth | Dork Humor
> ...


----------



## wristslitter (Nov 21, 2008)

Zombie Michael Jackson????


----------

